# Holster XD with light



## ah141nj (Dec 31, 2007)

Anyone know of a paddle type holster that will fit an XD45 Service with a light/laser set up?


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

You said paddle holster and I immediately checked out Fobus' Tactical holster lineup. I'm surprised they don't have the Springfield flagship pistol in their bag of tricks. Lots of Glock, Sig, Ruger & Smith but no Springfields. I apologize. That's one dead end.


----------



## cavie187 (Nov 30, 2008)

check ebay?


----------

